# How far do you drive to your lesson?



## Blaze (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm just curious how far everybody drives to their lesson or barn? 

I want to take dressage lessons but the closest barn (only 20-30 mins) is drama-filled, and something I don't want to deal with. The next closest barn is an hour and a half away, which I've never been to but I emailed them, so I'll see what happens! I just don't know if I want to make that long of a drive.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I haul my horse to the place where my coach gives me lessons, 1/2 drive.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I drive 10 minutes =] I used to drive 15 to a different barn, and before I moved out the country I would drive 20-30 minutes to lesson from the city.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

It only takes me 20 or so minutes to get to my barn, but I know girls from there who drive 2+ hours to get there.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

its 35 minutes to the barn from my house, and i ususally take my lessons their. If im not having a lesson at my barn, i go 5 minutes to my trainers one way, and for dressage lessons its 10 minutes away. I have gone up to 1.5 hours away for clinics, but thats pretty much my limit(unless its a very special occasion)


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I trailer in 30 minutes each way to my trainer! She's far but it's worth it if you find a good trainer.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

40-45 minutes from my current barn. I'm moving my horse next weekend to a barn even further away. Lol. I'm not sure what the distance will be time-wise. I haven't tracked it yet. It's 10-15 minutes away from my current barn in the opposite direction of my home. It's been this distance for a year now. Before that, I was 15 minutes away for 2 years. I'll hopefully be moving back down around the area he's boarded at in the spring. It does suck a little with gas and doing the drive by myself all the time, but I still get out to the barn a few times a week. In this scenario, I'd personally drive an hour and half for weekly lessons if it was a place I liked
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blaze (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok thanks everybody! You're making me feel a little better about making a long drive. Of course, I would probably only be going once a week, but it sounds like this barn has a ton more opportunities for riders than the one that is closer, but we will see. I have yet to get an email back yet. lol

Anyway, keep the responses coming!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Takes me 4 hours on dry roads to haul to my coach. I'm lucky she comes to me about every 4-6 weeks during the winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I am 15 minutes away from my barn. I don't have a regular trainer, but I've hauled an hour away from a riding event.

The drama barn might not be so bad if you're not boarding there. If you keep your horse at your trailer, haul in, tack up, ride, and go right back to your trailer after, that should reduce or even eliminate you getting involved with any drama.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 21, 2012)

Woah! 4 hours?? That's crazy!

I won't be riding my own horse, she's not trained in dressage (or anything English, really lol) and I want to ride one that is. However, I am not a fan of this barn at all. And plus I want the barn to be a fun place, not a place where I'm dodging certain people and hiding.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I drive 30 minutes to my current barn. If traffic is bad it can easily take me an hour, so I'm really careful about the times I go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

It takes me 10min to get to the barn I'm at now. I used to go to a barn 1 hour and 15min away. A really good barn is worth the drive, but I really like the 10min drive better. :lol:


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

My horse is in training about 5 hours away, that's the drive I make to ride


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Blaze, you need to look beyond the drama. If you like how the coach teaches then make that your focus. Nowadays it seems there is drama and divas in every barn so there may be no escaping it.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I just moved my horse to a new barn 15 minutes away from my house... which is pretty awesome. This is the shortest commute I've ever had to a barn, by far.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

The stable where I take my lessons is one quarter of a mile from where I live. It's about five houses down the road.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm 20 minutes away, but from school it's 3, so it's convenient except on breaks  There used to be a lot of drama where I ride, but once you get to know people and get on their friendly side, most of it goes away... There will always be talk though!


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

I am 30 minutes away. I currently am only riding once a week but come spring I will have extra money and am hoping to do 2 lessons per week (plus showing as that arises)


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I agree with Saddlebags. Since you are only going there for lessons, you really do not have to interact with many people, besides those in your lesson (if it is a group lesson). Most barns do not allow boarders to ride during lesson times. Of course, there are exceptions, such as taking a mid-day private lesson._

_Right now, I live less then 5 minutes from the barn I ride at. It is literally a kilometer and a half-ish up the road. Before I moved, I was 15 to 20._


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

35 minutes away  Pretty close!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

About 35 minutes in good traffic!


----------



## Horsesforu1104 (Sep 27, 2012)

We keep our horses at our house but we trailer my tb and appy to my coach and she is 2mins away, but before I took lessons with her it was a 10-15min drive


----------

